# Matanuska Pictures



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

The matanuska valley; (i didnt take these my camera is broken )

our valley is situated in southcentral alaska, we are surrounded by tall mountains, pioneer peak, matanuska peak, twin peaks, goat mountain, king peak, government peak, castle mountain, lazy mountain. And Matanuska glacier.

Pioneer Peak









matanuska peak









granite creek, castle mountain









Hatcher's pass









Goat mountain, with carrots!









This is where we buy our alaskan hay!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Very pretty.. I would love to live near mountains..

Do those mountains ever have avalanches at all?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

there have been a few, but not recently , it hasnt snowed hard enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pioneer Peak,matanuska peak,granite creek, castle mountain,Hatcher's pass...all are extraordinarily... beautiful places.......My DH..... is going to want to move there .....even more after he see's these.... :drool:  
Thanks for sharing them with us Katrina....but....
Goat mountain, with carrots! and This is where we buy our alaskan hay! images aren't there?  :sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty scenery up there, I would be in heaven with my camera


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hay farm we buy from...


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I love the third picture~!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i need to get my t50 canon out and start taking photos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Katrina...DH still wishes he can move there....we would love to see more pics....  If you get the chance to take some.....

DH......... wants to know if it is pitch black dark in the winter or a light dark.......and how many days out of the year is it dark there?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well it gets really dark. the 'sun' (or what we see of it) sets at 3:30pm and rises around 11 am. (its not like 30 days of night (the movie) where its dark 24/7 (all hollywood))

In the summer the sun sets at 11:30 pm ish, and rises at 4:30am. which i love!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

With the past avalanches how far have they like 'travelled', all the way down to the bottom of the mountain? (sorry, only seen mountans in real life 3-4 times)

30 days of night.. good show. lol.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i edited this photo of pioneer peak 6,398 ft. i circled in red the locations of avalanches. it depends on where it starts, some go down the valley floors and others stop half way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well it gets really dark. the 'sun' (or what we see of it) sets at 3:30pm and rises around 11 am. (its not like 30 days of night (the movie) where its dark 24/7 (all hollywood))
> 
> In the summer the sun sets at 11:30 pm ish, and rises at 4:30am. which i love!


wow..... that is so interesting.....guess what katrina ....we have another thing in common....we both like scarey movies...my DH hates them though ...but it doesn't stop me.....I wait til...he goes to bed LOL :shades: .......I did see 30 days of night.... and the movie industry over exaggerated again...but it made it more SCAREY.... :shocked: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, thought it was funny when they blew up the "Pipeline" at the end. -no way they'd let that happen....well they are vampires. also thought it was funny there werent any natives in the movie. c'mon guys- theyre in Barrow! (which the pipeline doesnt go through :scratch: ) --that'd be Prudoe Bay. LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...they really flawed Alaska.....in that movie .....I could just see ya...watching that .....
saying ...hey they can't do that...ect.....LOL ...


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol, 30 Days of Night, what is what - Katrina style.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.. :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah i know! my mom and i were laughing! -they didnt event shoot it in alaska! (probably too cold) LOL you guys are right!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

it was probably shot at Hollywood studios.....LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

either way.. still freaked me out!! i slept with my fishtank light on for weeks!!!


but zombies scare the hell out of me!! the 28 days later.. i was so freaked for like a month.. and then i stupidly saw 28 weeks later.. i HATE ZOMBIES


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> the 28 days later


 Oh.... I seen that movie to.....zombies are freaky .....just the thought.....is scarey in itself...but ......no matter how scarey they are....... there I am watching them....again and again.......
I've also seen the living dead movies ...the ends of them ...always make me angry ......that poor guy makes it all the way ...to the end and then ...Oh what a bummer...I hate that ending....


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea that's a total dissapointment...


the hannibal movies scare the you-know what- outta me.. i cant watch them at all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know ........they are horrible...well.... you know what I mean ...LOL :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i havent seen those, i liked dawn of the dead and it's spoof -shaun of the dead! i love british comedies,; Monty Python, Mel Brooks, hot shots, etc.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

monty python has got to be some sort of god


i can pretty much quote the entire script of the holy grail

most of the life or brian and the meaning of life

and .. i'm sounding like a total dork :hammer:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

naw, u dont sound like a dork! I know everyline, i've watched holy grail, meaning of life, life of brian, yellowbeard, uhhh....running out , mel brooks : Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles (not really into that), and i'm sure i could think of more..... :scratch: hmmmm.....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

SDK, I love monty Python


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well this sucks.. the only other people as nuts as me about this stuff live in alaska and australia... :tears: :tears: :tears: now we cant be dorks together


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you know what movie looks ridiculous..yet funny

this one
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=72313606


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never even heard of any of those shows you all are talking about now. :scratch: 

I do love scary shows though XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i havent seen those, i liked dawn of the dead and it's spoof -shaun of the dead! i love british comedies,; Monty Python, Mel Brooks, hot shots, etc.


Katrina ... I also liked dawn of the dead....and loved shaun of the dead...now they were so funny in that ..and at the same time....it was spooky....ewwww.....I don't care for... Monty Python,Young Frankenstein, Blazing Saddles ...but everything else girl....too cool..... :thumbup:



> well this sucks.. the only other people as nuts as me about this stuff live in alaska and australia... :tears: :tears: :tears: now we cant be dorks together


SDK... :thumbup: Friends across the world ...and you are not ..dorks being together or apart.........LOL :grouphug:



> I've never even heard of any of those shows you all are talking about now. :scratch:
> 
> I do love scary shows though XD


What scarey ones have you seen Amos?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I love scary movies, its just so funny to make fun of them, especially since the acting is so horrible :ROFL:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well on the TV we have a channel called Chiller, and they always play scary shows on there, I just can't remember any..
Um.. well theres that one with that one monster.. oh and then theres that one with that huge ugly thingy.
LOL
Well.. theres all the movies by M. Night Shalam (sp?), my favorite of those is The Happening, my sister keeps telling me that I need to check into a mental facility because i like that one the most.
I've seen Van Helsing (new and old), which I've probably watched about 12 times, alot of vampire and werewolf shows.. I don't know. But its always fun watching people trying to escape from evil things. Lol.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos said:


> But its always fun watching people trying to escape from evil things. Lol.


lol same here. and after a while all the movies seem to have the same script to them, mostly you always know there's something bad in the closet, every time a door is opened something bad is behind it, and bad things are always looking in the window  Oh and the car never works so they can't get away :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

So right, I always find myself yelling at the actors telling them not to open that door..Lol.
Over the summer when my brother and I were going to drive to a different state to stay at my sisters, my mom was saying that we need to bring a cell phone in case something bad happens, and I was like 'you mean if we get stuck on the side of the road and some serial killer trucker stops to try and kill us?' and she said 'exactly' and I told her 'Mom.. haven't you watched enough horror movies? You should know by now that if that happens, there won't be cell phone reception anyway, so a phone wouldn't help'

Either way, we made it there and back.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> my mom was saying that we need to bring a cell phone in case something bad happens, and I was like 'you mean if we get stuck on the side of the road and some serial killer trucker stops to try and kill us?' and she said 'exactly' and I told her 'Mom.. haven't you watched enough horror movies? You should know by now that if that happens, there won't be cell phone reception anyway, so a phone wouldn't help'


so true!! LOL :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So right, I always find myself yelling at the actors telling them not to open that door..Lol.


I do the same thing Amos....it's a little aggravating when you warn the actress/actor to not go in there.....but.......they never listen ....LOL :shocked:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Especially if its a character you really like, and they get their brains splattered or stabbed repeatedly,or chopped into itty bitty bits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Isn't that the truth...Amos.....it's not fair....it wasn't suppose to be that one... that got stabbed............NO000000000............LOL


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL So true 

My mom is going to Texas on vacation at the beginning of January, we were planning on renting Texas Chainsaw Massacre since she won't be home and watching it, I've never seen it before but it sounds good 

Anybody ever seen Kill Dozer? I love that movie, it has such horrible acting :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What I find funny about the spooky movies is.........the girl is running from the killer and....................She falls every time....LOL so predictable... :doh: you tell her to get up and she either sits there on her bottom and squirms... or tries to run ...and not get anywhere....LOL 
waiting for the killer to catch up......and just begging to be killed....



> My mom is going to Texas on vacation at the beginning of January, we were planning on renting Texas Chainsaw Massacre since she won't be home and watching it, I've never seen it before but it sounds good
> Anybody ever seen Kill Dozer? I love that movie, it has such horrible acting :lol:


Let me get this straight ....your going to texas but want to watch....Texas Chainsaw Massacre ?? 
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: LOL....now that is spooky...
both movie's were good ........which one ...1974 or 2003 ....I liked the 2003 one better...... 

I have never seen kill dozer.....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

No my mom is going to Texas with a friend to visit her friend's daughter  She doesn't like scary/gory movies, we'll probably get the 2003 version  This will be fun, we'll have popcorn and cream soda spilled all over the living room :ROFL: 

Hey, ever notice all the doors are locked to in the movies? I swear it wasn't locked before but oops, can't open it now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> No my mom is going to Texas with a friend to visit her friend's daughter  She doesn't like scary/gory movies, we'll probably get the 2003 version  This will be fun, we'll have popcorn and cream soda spilled all over the living room :ROFL:
> 
> Hey, ever notice all the doors are locked to in the movies? I swear it wasn't locked before but oops, can't open it now


 Oh ..OK...yep ...you will like the movie for sure....But be sure to have the mess cleaned up before your mom gets back... :ROFL:

Maximum Overdrive is a good older movie.... it plays AC DC music...in it...has anyone seen it?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

What is the texas chainsaw massacre about?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> What is the texas chainsaw massacre about?


http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi1727725849/ 2003





 1974


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Maximum Overdrive is a good older movie.... it plays AC DC music...in it...has anyone seen it?


I may have, whats it about?

Anybody ever seen Night of the Living Dead?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i might have to look up Maximum Overdrive,,,,,,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I may have, whats it about?


trucks ,cars,drive themselves and kill people..



> Anybody ever seen Night of the Living Dead?


 yeppers 1968 and 1990 both have the same ending that I hate ...the poor guy makes it all the way through the night ...and they end up killing him......I always hate that.....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah I've seen that movie, I thought it had bad acting  It was a good movie though.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Great movie!


----------

